# app TV_Décalage Son/Image_macOS Catalina



## Roro 89 (3 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de regarder un film acheté sur l'app TV et je remarque que le son a un retard de 2 images environ. C'est très subtile mais il y est.
Je précise que c'est décalé en version originale. J'ai regardé 2 films, Captain Marvel et Solo.
Même en version française ça me paraît pas cohérent. 

Est ce que quelqu'un a ce problème aussi ?

Pour le moment j'ai que testé aves des films américains.
Je visionne directement sur le MacBook Pro avec les enceintes du MacBook Pro. *PAS* d'installation sonore externe en bluetooth qui pourrait retarder le son.

MacBook Pro 15 (2016) Catalina 10.15.1 // app TV 1.0.1.37

Bien à vous,

Roro


----------



## thierry69007 (3 Novembre 2019)

oui j'ai remarqué ça sur la série See aussi(VOSTF). En arrêtant la vidéo et en la reprenant ça semblait se "recaler".
Globalement je trouve l'interface pas très bien faite. Par exemple impossible de trouver comment paramétrer la VO de manière permanente.
Thierry

Edit : désole je pensais être sur le forum de l'application Apple TV, or c'est plutôt pour les applications du boitier Apple TV ici


----------



## Roro 89 (3 Novembre 2019)

thierry69007 a dit:


> oui j'ai remarqué ça sur la série See aussi(VOSTF). En arrêtant la vidéo et en la reprenant ça semblait se "recaler".
> Globalement je trouve l'interface pas très bien faite. Par exemple impossible de trouver comment paramétrer la VO de manière permanente.
> Thierry
> 
> Edit : désole je pensais être sur le forum de l'application Apple TV, or c'est plutôt pour les applications du boitier Apple TV ici


Oui l'app TV n'est pas très bien faite pour le moment. J'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen que le film se lance en VO dès le départ. 
Une Maj pour l'interface s'impose !

J'ai pas trouvé le forum appTV mac os.

Roro


----------

